
Implementation of TransCoder (Unsupervised Translation of Programming Languages) - homarp
https://github.com/facebookresearch/TransCoder/
======
homarp
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23914465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23914465)

